
Nonprofit Community Stands Together to Protect .ORG - jonah-archive
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/11/nonprofit-community-stands-together-protect-org
======
jonah-archive
Here's the initial letter being sent from EFF & others to ICANN and the
Internet Society: [https://www.eff.org/document/coalition-letter-sale-public-
in...](https://www.eff.org/document/coalition-letter-sale-public-interest-
registry)

And here's the site for the campaign:
[https://savedotorg.org](https://savedotorg.org)

(Disclaimer: I work for the Internet Archive, and we are one of the initial
signatories to this letter.)

